# feeding chihuahuas



## wendy71 (Oct 23, 2010)

can i ask what people feed there chihuahuas on i feed mine on royal cannin :hello1:


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

I feed Prey Model Raw to my dogs 

Figured I should expand on that. Zoey has horrible allergies was on Royal Canin's Skin Support (vet diet) for a few years but still was itchy constantly red faced etc, so I switched her to Natural Balance Duck & Potato then after about 3 months on that she started reacting to that so I put her on By Nature Salmon, after about 3 months she started reacting so with help & support from Brody's mom on Dogster, in July I switched to Prey Model Raw, my dogs eat 80% meat, 10% bones (raw) 5% Liver & 5% organs. It really is the BEST thing I have EVER done for Zoey, she has been healthier, and is starting to regrow white on her front legs which were stained from her licking them all the time. 

If you are interested in learning more here are a couple of links
Brody's Mom EXCELLENT thread:
Are you considering a raw diet? - Chihuahua Forum : Chihuahua Breed Dog Forums

& My Little Carnivores Blog (my blog) to give you an idea of what they eat.
My Little Carnivores


----------



## Audreybabypup (Sep 14, 2010)

My Chi is on the raw diet. She gets raw meats, organs, and bone, egg, and sometimes a raw baby carrot to gnaw on.


----------



## wendy71 (Oct 23, 2010)

thanks for that. ive also been reading on here about salmon oil does any one give this to there chihs


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

I feed prey model raw and give a salmon oil supplement it's good for their coat skin and joint support


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

Yes I give Salmon Oil as well as just started transitioning from The Missing Link to Nupro.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

I feed Lily on Burns (not sure if you're in the uk ) have noticed she never gets tear stains now


----------



## wendy71 (Oct 23, 2010)

how much salom oil do u give and how often please and where do u buy it from


----------



## tulula's mum (Jan 4, 2010)

i feed harry and tulula raw


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

We feed The Honest Kitchen dehydrated raw mixed with raw.


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

I noticed some eye staining with Dahlia on salmon oil.
Is it a allergy reaction to it or is it the oil just doing it??
Know what I mean?? Like having a oily complexion if
you take Vitamin E capsules??


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

THe Honest Kitchen


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Brody's on prey model raw as well.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Prey model raw here with a squirt of salmon oil supplement 2-3 times a week.


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

Honey gets fresh cooked meat with vegies and dried liver I am wanting to get her salmon oil but I dont know how much to give her and how often and also dont know where to get it!


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

Blue Buffalo Small Breed Life Protection Formula Chicken & Brown Rice Adult Dog Food (dry) and

Blue Buffalo Small Breed Chicken Dinner with
Garden Vegetables & Brown Rice (canned - loaf)

and occassionally
BLUE Bites Savory Salmon
Natural Soft-Moist Dog Treats
BLUE Bites™ are tender, tasty tokens of your affection for furry family members of all shapes and sizes. Moist and meaty, BLUE Bites are made with naturally healthy and delicious ingredients. Plus, BLUE Bites are the only moist dog treats with a unique blend of natural ingredients that help provide specific health benefits. 
Glucosamine & Chondroitin
To help promote healthy joints 
Taurine
To help support heart health 
Vitamins A, C and E
To help support the immune system


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

We feed raw to. Pre made and prey model raw x


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

huskyluv said:


> We feed The Honest Kitchen dehydrated raw mixed with raw.


Ditto.

We give the contents of a (human) fish oil pill and occasionally feed sardines.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

I feed mine Acana and i also use scottish salmon oil..
A squirt on their food every other day.

I get it here......
Paddy Paw - Products - Fish for Dogs Range - Online Shop Delivery to UK, and Ireland


----------



## JennB (Aug 26, 2010)

TOTW and supplement with The Missing Link, cooked and raw meats with bones


----------

